# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  العلاقة بين أصول الفقه و أصول الدين

## نور اسلام

*                                                  بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*




العلاقة بين أصول الفقه و أصول الدين.

إن علوم الشريعة الإسلامية تتعدد وتتنوع ويختلف كل علم عن باقي العلوم ويتميز عنها بالمهمة المنوطة به والمهمة التي يؤديها ويخدم بها الشريعة الإسلامية ,فقد يكون هذا العلم أداة بها يتوصل الى حقيقة في الدين أو يكون هو في حد ذاته علما بناءا لا تستغني عنه الشريعة الإسلامية في تشييد أو تصحيح أركانها .
ومن ضمن هذه العلوم نجد أصلين من أهم الأصول هما علم أصول الفقه وعلم أصول الدين وأطلق عليهما الأصلين لأنهما في غاية الأهمية ومن أهم العلوم الضرورية التي تنبني عليهما أحكام الشريعة الإسلامية.

العلاقة بين الأصلين:
من الناحية التاريخية
من المسلم به -عند الباحثين -أن الإمام الشافعي لم يوظف علم الكلام في الدراسة الأصولية، ذلك أن رسالته التي وضعها خصيصا لتقنين القواعد والأدلة الأصولية تخلو تماما من المباحث الكلامية،لكن بعد ظهور المذهب الاعتزالي حدثت حركة فكرية واسعة النطاق، تمت فيها عقلنة أكثر العلوم الشرعية، خاصة علم أصول الفقه.ومع الثلث الأخير من القرن الثاني الهجري إلى بداية القرن الموالي شهدت البصرة نشاطا فكريا من قِبل المعتزلة، تمازج فيه الكلام بأصول الفقه فقد مر العلمان بمراحل شكلت مسار التقائهما وبرز علماء على مر العصور مازجوا بين كلا الأصلين فباعتبارهم علماء متكلمون ألفوا في أصول الفقه ومازجوا بين الأصلين فنشأ علم أصول الفقه على طريقة المتكلمين من هؤلاء, الإمام الأشعري رحمه الله فقد خلف مجموعة من الكتب التي امتزج فيها الكلام بأصول الفقه منها: «الاجتهاد في الأحكام» و«القياس» و«مسائل في إثبات القياس وإثبات الإجماع» وكتابا في أصول الفقه.
ذكر الدكتور محمد العروسي في كتابه المسائل "المشتركة بين أصول الفقه وأصول الدين" أن أول من خلط مسائل الكلام بمسائل أصول الفقه وخالف نهج الإمام الشافعي هو شيخ الأصوليين القاضي أبو بكر الباقلاني( ت403 ه)فقد قرر مسائل الأصول وبناها على مذهب أبي الحسن الأشعري رحمه الله فإنه كان يذهب مذهبه في القدر والصفات والكلام .[1]
قال الدكتور:"ولما كان بعض مسائل أصول الفقه تشترك مع بعض مسائل أصول الدين,كمسائل الأخبار ,وحجية المتواتر ,وأخبار الآحاد ,ووقوع النسخ ,ومسائل التكليف...ولما كان الأمر كذلك ,استطاع كثير ممن شارك في علم الكلام أو كتب فيه أن يكتب في أصول الفقه,لأنه الميدان الذي ظهر فيه أراء المعتزلة ولأنه الفن الذي يمكن فيه تقرير مذهب أبي الحسن الأشعري أو مذهب غيره.
فبرز في عصر الباقلاني من سلك هذا المسلك ,فألف كل من الأستاذ أبي إسحاق الاسفراييني (ت418 ه) والأستاذ ابن فورك في أصول الفقه ,وكلاهما من متكلمة الإثبات وممن وافق القاضي في الطلب,ثم جاء بعدهما ابو المعالي ,فنهج ذات المنهج واقتفى الأثر في الأصلين... [2]
وهؤلاء وغيرهم ممن أغفلنا ذكرهم تفاوتوا في محاكاة القاضي في المنهج والمذهب قربا وبعدا وقد ذكر الغزالي أن من بعض الأساليب التي أكثر فيها بعض المصنفين في هذا العلم المسائل الكلامية,هو حبهم لصناعة الكلام وغلبة الكلام على طبائعهم ,فميل المصنفين في أصول الفقه لعلم الكلام حملهم على أن يتجاوزوا حد هذا العلم ,علم أصول الفقه ,ويخلطوه بالكلام.[3]
فهذا الاختلاط هو مرحلة التفاعل الكامل بين الأصلين تدريسا وتأليفا، ظهر أثناءها جِلَّة من الأصوليين لا زالت كتاباتهم الأصولية لحد الساعة محل تحقيق وتدقيق, كالقاضي عبد الجبار الذي برع في أصول الفقه على طريقه المعتزلة في كتابه «العمد» الذي اعتبره ابن خلدون من أجود الكتب التي أُلفت على طريقة المتكلمين
من هذه الدراسة التاريخية يتضح لنا أن هناك علاقة ورباط تعايش بين علم أصول الفقه وعلم أصول الدين من ناحية النشأة ,فهما علمان خط مسارهما لغاية وفائدة واحدة.
من ناحية الموضوع 
موضوع العلم ما يبحث فيه من أعراضه الذاتية, والمراد بالعرض هنا المحمول على الشيء الخارج عنه, وإنما يقال له العرض الذاتي؛ لأنه يلحق الشيء لذاته، كالإدراك للإنسان، أو بواسطة أمر يساويه كالضحك للإنسان بواسطة تعجبه، أو بواسطة أمر أعم منه داخل فيه كالتحرك للإنسان بواسطة كونه حيوانا.
والمراد بالبحث عن الأعراض الذاتية: حملها على موضع العلم، كقولنا: الكتاب يثبت به الحكم، أو على أنواعه، كقولنا: الأمر يفيد الوجوب، أو على أعراضه الذاتية، كقولنا: النص يدل على مدلوله دلالة قطعية، أو على أنواع أعراضه الذاتية، كقولنا: العام الذي خص منه البعض، يدل على بقية أفراده دلالة ظنية.[4]
فمباحث أصول الفقه راجعة إلى إثبات أعراض ذاتية للأدلة والأحكام، من حيث إثبات الأدلة للأحكام، وثبوت الأحكام بالأدلة، بمعنى أن جميع مسائل هذا الفن هو الإثبات، والثبوت.
وقيل: موضوع علم أصول الفقه هو الدليل السمعي الكلي فقط، من حيث إنه يوصل العلم بأحواله إلى قدرة إثبات الأحكام لأفعال المكلفين، أخذًا من شخصياته,والمراد بالأحوال ما يرجع إلى الإثبات، وهو ذاتي للدليل والأول أولى.
أما علم أصول الدين فإنه أشرف العلوم فموضوعه (الله) تبارك وتعالى.[5]
و معرفة الله تعالى وصفاته وما يجب له سبحانه وما يجوز له وما يمتنع إطلاقه عليه، والعلم بصدق الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم فيما جاء به عن ربه وما يجوز أن يقع من الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وما لا يجوز[6]
قال الامام الزركشي :أَمَّا الْكَلَامُ فَلِتَوَقُّفِ الْأَدِلَّةِ على مَعْرِفَةِ الْبَارِي تَعَالَى بِقَدْرِ الْمُمْكِنِ من ذَاتِهِ وَصِفَاتِهِ وَأَفْعَالِهِ وَمَعْرِفَةِ صِدْقِ رَسُولِهِ وَيَتَوَقَّفُ ثُبُوتُهُ على أَنَّ الْمُعْجِزَةَ تَدُلُّ على دَعْوَى الرِّسَالَةِ وَذَلِكَ كُلُّهُ مُبَيَّنٌ في عِلْمِ الْكَلَامِ فَيُسَلَّمُ هُنَا وَتَخُصُّ النَّظَرَ في دَلِيلِ الْحُكْمِ هُنَا بِعِلْمِ خَمْسَةِ أَشْيَاءَ كَلَامِ اللَّهِ تَعَالَى لِمُخَاطَبٍ وَقُدْرَةِ الْعَبْدِ كَسْبًا لَيُكَلَّفَ وَتَعَلُّقِ الْكَلَامِ الْقَدِيمِ بِفِعْلِ الْمُكَلَّفِ لِيُوجَدَ الْحُكْمُ وَرَفْعِ التَّعَلُّقِ فَيُنْسَخَ وَصِدْقِ الْمُبَلِّغِ لِيُبَيِّنَّ[7]
من خلال هذا التقديم اتضح لنا موضوع كل من العلمين فاحدهما يبحث في الأدلة الشرعية والآخر يبحث في ذات (الله) تبارك وتعالى وكلامه و معرفته والعلم بصدق الرسول صلى الله عليه و رسالته,فكلام الله ورسالة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم كلها أدلة ومن هذا فلابد من وجود علاقة تربط بين العلمين وهذا يتضح من خلال ذكرنا لأهم علاقة تربط بين العلمين وهي التي نصَّ عليها العديد من العلماء فقالوا أن علم الكلام من مبادئ أصول الفقه، وأن كثيرا من القواعد التي يبني عليها أصول الفقه أحكامه وقضاياه مستمد أصلا من علم الكلام. 

أ.الاستمداد:
ووجه استمداد أصول الفقه منه أن العلم بالأدلة الإجمالية وصحة الاستدلال بها مبني على معرفة الله تعالى وصفاته وما يجب له سبحانه وما يجوز له وما يمتنع إطلاقه عليه، والعلم بصدق الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم فيما جاء به عن ربه وما يجوز أن يقع من الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وما لا يجوز.[8]
إنَّ عِلْمَ أُصُولِ الْفِقْهِ فيه أَلْفَاظٌ لَا تُعْلَمُ مُسَمَّيَاتُهَا من غَيْرِ أُصُولِ الدِّينِ لَكِنَّهَا تُؤْخَذُ مُسَلَّمَةً فيه على أَنْ يُبَرْهِنَ في غَيْرِهِ من الْعُلُومِ أو تَكُونَ مُسَلَّمَةً في نَفْسِهَا وَهِيَ الْعِلْمُ وَالظَّنُّ وَالدَّلِيلُ وَالْأَمَارَةُ وَالنَّظَرُ لِأَنَّ لَفْظَ الطُّرُقِ يَشْمَلُ ذلك كُلَّهُ وَالْحُكْمُ أَيْضًا إذْ لَا بُدَّ فيه من خِطَابٍ شَرْعِيٍّ وَلَا يَثْبُتُ ذلك بِالدَّلِيلِ في غَيْرِ أُصُولِ الدِّينِ وماذُكِرَ منه غَيْرُ ما عَدَّدْنَاهُ فَهُوَ تَبَعٌ وَلَا بُدَّ من مَعْرِفَةِ هذه الْأُمُورِ في مَعْرِفَةِ هذا الْعِلْمِ لِيَتَوَقَّفَ منه إذَنْ على بَعْضِهِ لَا على كُلِّهِ وَإِلَى هذا أَشَارَ ابن بَرْهَانٍ وَغَيْرُهُ وَذَكَرَ الْغَزَالِيُّ أَنَّ اسْتِمْدَادَ أُصُولِ الْفِقْهِ من شَيْءٍ وَاحِدٍ وهو قَوْلُ الرَّسُولِ الذي دَلَّ التَّكَلُّمُ على صدقه فَيُنْظَرُ في وَجْهِ دَلَالَتِهِ على الْأَحْكَامِ إمَّا بِمَلْفُوظِهِ أو بِمَفْهُومِهِ أو بِمَعْقُولِ مَعْنَاهُ ومستنبطة وَلَا يُجَاوِزُ نَظَرُ الْأُصُولِيِّ ذلك قَوْلَ النبي صلى اللَّهُ عليه وسلم وَفِعْلَهُ قال وَقَوْلُ الرَّسُولِ إنَّمَا يَثْبُتُ صِدْقُهُ وَكَوْنُهُ حُجَّةً من عِلْمِ الْكَلَامِ[9]
ب.الاشتراك في المادة:
إن بعض مسائل أصول الفقه تشترك مع بعض مسائل أصول الدين ,كمسائل الإخبار وحجية المتواتر وأخبار الآحاد ووقوع النسخ ومسائل التكليف كالأمر, والنهي عن الشيء هل يقتضي الأمر والنهي عن ضدهما ؟ والخلاف في جواز كون الأمر مشروطا ببقاء المأمور على صفات التكليف ,وهل الأمر بالفعل يتعلق به حال حدوثه ؟ ومسائل الاستطاعة ومسألة تكليف مالا يطاق والمسائل المتعلقة بالإكراه وغيرها من مسائل الإجماع والقياس والاجتهاد . [10]
وأجمل ما رأيت في هذا الموضوع ,ما ألفه الدكتور محمد العروسي فقد أجاد وأفاد في ذكر المسائل المشتركة بين علم أصول الفقه وأصول الدين وأشار إلى جوانب من الاختلاف التي تميز كل علم عن غيره فمن أراد التوسع في الموضوع فليرجع إلى هذا الكتاب فهو يغنيه.

ج .الفائدة المرجوة من الأصلين:
وأما فائدة علم اصول الفقه, فهي العلم بأحكام الله سبحانه أو الظن بها,ولما كانت هذه الغاية بهذه المنزلة من الشرف، كان علم طالبه بها ووقوفه عليها مقتضيًا لمزيد عنايته به، وتوفر رغبته فيه؛ لأنه سبب الفوز بسعادة الدارين.[11]
أما علم أصول الدين فثمرته هي الإيمان والعمل الصالح، اللذان هما الوسيلة الوحيدة لسعادة الإنسان في الدنيا والآخرة، ولتأمين حقوق الفرد والمجتمع {من عمل صالحا من ذكر أو أنثى وهو مؤمن فلنحيينه حياة طيبة}.[12]
فالملاحظ أن فائدة العلمين تصب في اتجاه واحد هو المحافظة على الشريعة الإسلامية وصون أدلة التشريع حتى لا يتجاوزها الناس و حفظ الأحكام الشرعية بحججها ومستنداتها.
وكلا العلمين يدعوا للتفكر والتدبر في القرآن، ونقله نصاً وروحاً للبشرية جمعاء.





[1] المسائل المشتركة بين أصول الفقه وأصول الدين ل الدكتور محمد العروسي:ص:12بتصرف  .

[2] المسائل المشتركة بين أصول الفقه وأصول الدين ل الدكتور محمد العروسي:ص:14_15

[3] المستصفى للغزالي:ج:1\10.

[4]. إرشاد الفحول إلي تحقيق الحق من علم الأصول _الشوكاني (المتوفى : 1250هـ) 1_23_ 24 تحقيق : الشيخ أحمد عزو عناية ، دار الكتاب العربي ,الطبعة الأولى 1419هـ - 1999م دمشق - كفر بطنا.

[5] كتاب منهاج الصالحين ج1 للمرجع الديني سماحة آية الله العظمى الشيخ وحيد الخراساني

[6] أصول الفقه الذي لا يسع الفقيهَ جهلُه, 1_16 : أ.د. عياض بن نامي السلمي ,عضو هيئة التدريس بقسم أصول الفقه بكلية الشريعة بالرياض

[7]البحر المحيط في أصول الفقه_ الزركشي:ج: 1_21 تحقيق د. محمد محمد تامر ,الناشر دار الكتب العلمية ,سنة النشر 1421هـ - 2000م ,مكان النشر لبنان/ بيروت

[8]أصول الفقه الذي لا يسع الفقيهَ جهلُه :تأليف : أ.د. عياض بن نامي السلمي ,عضو هيئة التدريس بقسم أصول الفقه بكلية الشريعة بالرياض: ص: 1_16

[9]البحر المحيط في أصول الفقه الزركشي:ج: 1_22 ,تحقيق ضبط نصوصه وخرج أحاديثه وعلق عليه: د. محمد محمد تامر ,الناشر دار الكتب العلمية ,سنة النشر 1421هـ - 2000م ,مكان النشر لبنان/ بيروت

[10] المسائل المشتركة بين اصول الفقه واصول الدين,لمحمد لعروسي عبد القادر:ص:13 مكتبة الرشد.

[11]إرشاد الفحول إلي تحقيق الحق من علم الأصول _الشوكاني (المتوفى : 1250هـ) 1_23_ 24 

[12] منهاج الصالحين ج1

----------

